# Rescue Class



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be starting a Rescue Course on Saturday March 15 at 10:00am. We will cover the academics and pool work on Saturday, and then we will meet at 8:00am on Sunday to dive. If interested you can call MBT at 455-7702 to sign up.

Rich


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Right on brother.

Couple of questions: How much is it, and is it a certificate course or just a skills course. If itis a certificate course who is the cert. issued through?


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

The course is a certification course through NAUI. The cost of the course is $199.00. The only prerequisites for the course are Open Water Certification, and current First-Aid and CPR. If you do not have current First-Aid and CPR then we offer that course as well.

Rich


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

how much is the first aid course.. how often do yall hold it .. and how long is it ?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Goooood deal. I'm set, up to date on emt and cpr. I'll for sure get back with you. Will possibly be me and another guy.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

My bad brother. I made a mistake. The one I'm interested in is the search and rescue class,if you could let me know when y'all can hook it up. Sorry again for getting that mixed up.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

sent you a PM.


----------

